# Filling Nails holes - caulking or putty



## RayManHouston (Mar 24, 2010)

Big Discussion today with some painters and handyman types. We finished a hardi panel siding job prepping it for paint. I was filling in holes with putty when this guy walks up with his opinion on filling the holes with caulking. 

What's the school of thought here....i have always filled in nail holes with putty.


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

caulk will shrink into that hole............ha


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Yeah: Whats up with this? The school of thought flunked out.


----------



## pintin (Mar 6, 2010)

putty here :thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Just keep on doing what you are doing.


----------



## Diversers (Aug 2, 2009)

IF the hardi plank has a wood grain feel to it, I would caulk it. If its smooth I would putty it. Putting putty on would give a better look only if the area is smooth


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Love these discussions that keep surfacing.

When I was a youth, primed and then puttied.

Now I like Elmers


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

That Elmers is good stuff!:thumbup:


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

I use ..what ever is laying around the bed of my truck
We used drywall knives with caulk guns ..a few times.

Always putty interior nail holes.

"Nothing like burning a fatty, and sucking down a 40...before prepwork"



Stay Frosty


($20 is my limit *****...take it..OR leave it)


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the Elmer's extra strength, but you don't want to have to sand too much. I have been known to hit the odd nail hole or gouge that I missed before priming with caulk, if I notice it while caulkng the gaps. I find that putty sucks out the gloss if not primed and caulk wont.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Woody said:


> I use ..what ever is laying around the bed of my truck
> We used drywall knives with caulk guns ..a few times.
> 
> Always putty interior nail holes.
> ...




Woody, you are a ray of sunshine.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Woody, you are a ray of sunshine.



Hopefully.... you will invite me up, I like killing stuff for freash food.. It don't matter, I'll eat anything but balls & @ss.


Stay frosty


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Woody said:


> I use ..what ever is laying around the bed of my truck
> We used drywall knives with caulk guns ..a few times.
> 
> Always putty interior nail holes.
> ...



Hey frosty Its easy being frosty with a guy round here thats so frosty.... god damn you frosty!




yanyways... sort of the same for me ,,putty /elmers... then caulking ???it will only shrink like a cold day jumping into a pool... know what I mean... hey Im over here now!!!!

U phat FU$%ING Bastard


----------



## absolutedecor8 (Mar 29, 2010)

putty or tetron filler


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2010)

You Canadians are pretty damm..frosty yourself !!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Elmers.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Woody said:


> You Canadians are pretty damm..frosty yourself !!


You'd be surprised how good igloos are for hot-boxing :jester:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Woody said:


> You Canadians are pretty damm..frosty yourself !!


Come on up....I've got lots of frosty's in the fridge.


----------



## Wallnut (May 4, 2010)

Go with the elmers all the way, handy man types can use what they want, thats why you get paid more than them.


----------



## charleymcdowell (Mar 27, 2010)

I have been trying to get a straight answer on whether or not hardie board will move over time because if so I will probably stay away from rigid fillers but if it is a material that never moves or shrinks than I will probably use something like bondo for the seems and what not. Seel the sucker up and make her pertty! Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I learned (from who knows where....) to use vulkem on hardy... But the question I have is; vulkem is typically used prior to my service and the caulk has either disappeared or is seperating from one side of the butt joint or the other, what good is it to reapply it? Eventually it will do the same thing in the future right? I have yet to determine whether or not the siding is expanding and contracting (concrete siding, hardy board) or the caulk is evaperating or shrinking into some black hole unknowingly surrounding the house.... pffft... Then again, I have yet to find anything better than vulkem and HIGHLY ask for recommendations.

Is there a caulk that can withstand the extreme weather conditions of heat and cold exchange without shrinking, evaporating or releasing it's grip from the surface of it's application? I would be willing to put a few more $$'s into a better or higher quality caulk than vulkem or the similar stuff SW's sells. 

As for putty on an exterior, I don't ever recall using it for that purpose, and interior holes get lightweight spackle (typically picture frame nail holes) or sheetrock repair (holes too big for spackle)...


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I learned (from who knows where....) to use vulkem on hardy... But the question I have is; vulkem is typically used prior to my service and the caulk has either disappeared or is seperating from one side of the butt joint or the other, what good is it to reapply it? Eventually it will do the same thing in the future right? I have yet to determine whether or not the siding is expanding and contracting (concrete siding, hardy board) or the caulk is evaperating or shrinking into some black hole unknowingly surrounding the house.... pffft... Then again, I have yet to find anything better than vulkem and HIGHLY ask for recommendations.
> 
> Is there a caulk that can withstand the extreme weather conditions of heat and cold exchange without shrinking, evaporating or releasing it's grip from the surface of it's application? I would be willing to put a few more $$'s into a better or higher quality caulk than vulkem or the similar stuff SW's sells.
> 
> As for putty on an exterior, I don't ever recall using it for that purpose, and interior holes get lightweight spackle (typically picture frame nail holes) or sheetrock repair (holes too big for spackle)...


I firmly believe, back in the day, Vulkem was some of the best caulking you could purchase. The last 8 years or so, not so much. I won't touch the stuff.

Next time you start a job where the Vulkem has disappeared (failed), give Big Stretch a shot. It's not cheap, but I bet you will like it.

Then drive by the exterior you painted a year later and see where the Big Stretch is working and the remaining Vulkem is still failing.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

featherlite mud. That stuff rules! inside and out for nailholes. No shrinky, very light sandy.


----------

